# GFS - Gasfields Limited



## noirua (19 February 2008)

Golden Tiger Mining NL (GTX) were listed on the ASX in 2004 principally to explore for gold in the Province of Guangxi, Southern China.
http://www.goldentiger.com.au
Analysts Reports: http://www.goldentiger.com.au/default.asp?id=26

Progress Report - Mr David Price, MD:  http://www.brr.com.au/event/41046


----------



## springhill (17 July 2012)

*Re: OMX - Ormil Energy*

MC - $7.5m
SP - 2.5c
Shares - 301m
Options - 31m
Cash - $800k

Takeover bid for EBL.
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120619/pdf/426x2yxkzkt3n9.pdf
*
ENERGY BOTSWANA LIMITED*
Target's Statement
The EBL Directors unanimously recommend that you  ACCEPT the Offers to acquire all of your EBL Securities in the absence of a superior proposal.


----------



## System (25 January 2018)

On January 2nd, 2018, Magnum Gas & Power Limited (MPE) changed its name and ASX code to Raven Energy Limited (REL).


----------



## System (28 February 2019)

On February 28th, 2019, Raven Energy Limited (REL) changed its name and ASX code to Gasfields Limited (GFS).


----------



## System (8 November 2019)

On 15 October 2019, ASX Limited (ASX) announced that it had removed Gasfields Limited (GFS) from the ASX official list and published its reasons.

GFS subsequently commenced proceedings in the NSW Supreme Court in order to have that decision set aside. On 17 October 2019, ASX announced that it had undertaken not to further implement its decision to delist GFS, pending the resolution of those legal proceedings.

On 5 November 2019, GFS discontinued its proceedings by consent. Following that discontinuance, ASX is now removing GFS from the official list effective from commencement of trading on 6 November 2019 for the reasons referenced in ASX's 15 October 2019 announcement.


----------



## Knobby22 (8 November 2019)

Wow, what a thread list of failure.
Worth reading thread, 5 explorers all gone.


----------

